# Grapple Truck???



## PurdueJoe (Sep 23, 2009)

Of the guys that own and use a grapple truck/ log truck. Whats the pro's and con's of them. I know a crane, even a small one like a 17 ton, is more versatile but I already use a crane guy who is awesome and I don't want the hassle of a over CDL truck along with learning how to use it.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 23, 2009)

i dont own one. but we run one daily. the pro is that you can move the wood without having to cut it up into manageable pieces. con? fees to keep it on the road.

you can sell your wood, to the firewood guys when you have it stockpiled, by the grapple load.

you dont have to cut the wood up and make a mess.

a machine loads the wood. not you.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 23, 2009)

Another option if you already have a big enough truck to pull it would be a grapple trailer.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Sep 23, 2009)

I already have a bobcat MT50 with a grapple so we can move wood up to 400lbs or so, so getting that big wood out of the backyard isn't an issue but most of my "big" trees I remove I can get a bucket to which means I can get a log truck too also. It would be nice to top it out before lunch, dump then load 4,000 lb logs instead of cookieing everything into mini size chunks.


----------



## lego1970 (Sep 23, 2009)

I love grapple trucks. know a guy that only uses a grapple truck instead of a chipper. Frankly I liked it because there was no wrestling limbs into a chipper. One day we got two pretty good size Silver Maples in there. What others mentioned above plus. You can drag logs out of places that you can't drive to by slowly winching it up with the boom as a groundsman chokes up the slack between grabs. You can pick up root balls or plant good size trees. You can pick up trailers and small vehicles to change tires. On construction sites where escavating companies clear land and need the brush hauled off and the brush it too clumped up or filled with mud to cut apart and run thru a chipper. Other material like busted concrete, old building materials etc. You can haul salvaged cars or metal scaps. Trash jobs. All sorts of jobs not related to trees can be had with a good grapple truck. Maybe not the greatest paying jobs, but depending on your area should be able to get enough work to keep a operator busy full time even when not working with you directly with trees. The only thing I can tell you is that if your gonna get one, make sure it can lift heavy full size logs. I've come across a couple of them that can't lift a full size 16'x3' log and IMO that just defeats the purpose of owning an expensive big piece of equipment. Good luck.


----------



## utilityman (Sep 24, 2009)

*Grapple Trailer*

I recently bought a grapple trailer. It is amazing what this machine will pick.
I went with the grapple trailer vs. grapple truck because it costs much less a year to own and operate a trailer than a truck. The hardest part of our work was handling the heavy body wood......not a problem anymore.


----------



## irish93stang (Sep 24, 2009)

we have multiple grapple log trucks at my company... they make life alot easier from brush pick ups to feedings chippers... 3 drawbacks operators skill level,lawn/driveway damage and they are EXPENSIVE to own and maintain....


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 24, 2009)

irish93stang said:


> we have multiple grapple log trucks at my company... they make life alot easier from brush pick ups to feedings chippers... 3 drawbacks operators skill level,lawn/driveway damage and they are EXPENSIVE to own and maintain....



Why do you say that they are expensive to maintain?


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 24, 2009)

I just bought one and I love it. I not one for posting pics but sorry I'm too proud of this truck not to. View attachment 109835


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 24, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> I just bought one and I love it. I not one for posting pics but sorry I'm too proud of this truck not to. View attachment 109835



Nice!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a mini and a bobcat 863 and since we bought the mini the big loader usually doesn't move , and it fits through gates , grapple's are good when your can get them close to the work , but when the tree's outback your BEAT there nice with a crane but they are huge expensive and often unused equipment..


----------



## irish93stang (Sep 25, 2009)

expensive to maintain because stuff is always breaking hoses routine maintenace oil changes tires brakes etc...


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 25, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> grapple's are good when your can get them close to the work , but when the tree's outback your BEAT



When you can get them close to your work they are better than good, they are wonderful. When you can't get them close to your work not so wonderful. I have owned them before but I don't have one now. It seems like 90% of our work is in the back yard, behind the fence, through a narrow entrance or something like that. I have a job to start Tues. that a grapple would be great but you can't get one to it and once I get the wood in the loader bucket I will just dump it in the dump truck on the street. Makes no sense to drop it on the ground then pick it back up with a grapple.


----------



## kkottemann (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree that grapple trucks are great. I started my business with one....however one con that nobody brought up yet is dump fees. If you have your own dump or have reasonable dump fees where you dump then they are great. If you have expensive dump fees and far travel to get to the dump (which is my case) then not a good tool. Chippers reduce the small material which will result in less trips to the dump. Hopefully your dumps are by the yard and not by the ton.


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 25, 2009)

My guys can't quit making ruts with the skid steer in the lawns. Now when I'm not on site all debris is moved within 20 ft of driveway or street. We also have a 20ft dump trailer that can pull close to the grapple truck and load it as well.


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 25, 2009)

kkottemann said:


> I agree that grapple trucks are great. I started my business with one....however one con that nobody brought up yet is dump fees. If you have your own dump or have reasonable dump fees where you dump then they are great. If you have expensive dump fees and far travel to get to the dump (which is my case) then not a good tool. Chippers reduce the small material which will result in less trips to the dump. Hopefully your dumps are by the yard and not by the ton.



In 8 years fortunately I've only had to pay to dump a handful of times. I dump on my own property and have people all over the county who let us dump. I have one friend that charges me like 30 bucks to dump a grapple truck load on his land by the lake.


----------



## kkottemann (Sep 25, 2009)

Used to cost me Between 80 and 100 bucks per dump and it was 40 mile round trip.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Sep 25, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> My guys can't quit making ruts with the skid steer in the lawns. Now when I'm not on site all debris is moved within 20 ft of driveway or street. We also have a 20ft dump trailer that can pull close to the grapple truck and load it as well.




My boat too!
we bring what we don't usually chip to the road or the driveway so I don't have to go in lawns with skidsteer. Some people just love to use that 0 turn thing.No finesse with it at all.


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 25, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> My boat too!
> we bring what we don't usually chip to the road or the driveway so I don't have to go in lawns with skidsteer. Some people just love to use that 0 turn thing.No finesse with it at all.



It drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## chucknduck (Sep 26, 2009)

They are fast. Like having two or three extra guys on a job site. We dont chip any more, we just load it up


----------



## fishercat (Sep 27, 2009)

*i never understoof skid steers in the tree business.*



maloufstree said:


> My guys can't quit making ruts with the skid steer in the lawns. Now when I'm not on site all debris is moved within 20 ft of driveway or street. We also have a 20ft dump trailer that can pull close to the grapple truck and load it as well.



not on residential yards anyway.they are great for construction or lot clearing with a grinder but that would be all the use i would have for one.my buddies does a lot more damage than my 32 HP Mahindra would ever do.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 27, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> My guys can't quit making ruts with the skid steer in the lawns. Now when I'm not on site all debris is moved within 20 ft of driveway or street. We also have a 20ft dump trailer that can pull close to the grapple truck and load it as well.


Mats Mats and more Mats, if you use them you can walk on water..


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 27, 2009)

For storm cleanup there is nothing better than a grapple truck. The perfect combo in my opinion is a bobcat to drag the material out of the yard and a grapple to load it. Given the danger and maintanence involved with a chipper I prefer a grapple. Good point about the dump fees, chipper will compact the material smaller, but the grapple is more versatile than a chipper can ever be.


----------



## briggstwiggs (Dec 19, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> In 8 years fortunately I've only had to pay to dump a handful of times. I dump on my own property and have people all over the county who let us dump. I have one friend that charges me like 30 bucks to dump a grapple truck load on his land by the lake.



Just a heads up I live on 52 acers and dumped on property for 2 years till some kids lit it on fire while I was out working. not good. they didn't even care about the kids came and arrested me 3rd degree feloney 2nd degree mistiminer. got charged with illegal dumping of hazardus waste material and operating a landfill without a permit. I dont know the laws there but here it states you are allowed to dump on private property with owners consint and if it is not a public nuscense sorry about the spelling the killer here was and as long as it dosn't violate another law thats why they charged me with opperating a landfield so they could get the charges to stick i got 2yrs probation cause they couldnt prove exactly how much was there cause of the fire it burned about 5 acres. I also have not been arrested before so the judge looked at that but it can be pentalized up to 5years and 250,00 fine. I got away with 1000.00 I am zoned agricutrual and commercial. its not like I was in city limits. just saying be carefull of dumping on your own property O yea everything was tree debris they consider this construction debris cause you haul it from one place to another and get paid for it. anything you take down on your property can stay on property so keep that as your story if this ever happens to you hoppefully it dosnt


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 19, 2009)

briggstwiggs said:


> Just a heads up I live on 52 acers and dumped on property for 2 years till some kids lit it on fire while I was out working. not good. they didn't even care about the kids came and arrested me 3rd degree feloney 2nd degree mistiminer. got charged with illegal dumping of hazardus waste material and operating a landfill without a permit. I dont know the laws there but here it states you are allowed to dump on private property with owners consint and if it is not a public nuscense sorry about the spelling the killer here was and as long as it dosn't violate another law thats why they charged me with opperating a landfield so they could get the charges to stick i got 2yrs probation cause they couldnt prove exactly how much was there cause of the fire it burned about 5 acres. I also have not been arrested before so the judge looked at that but it can be pentalized up to 5years and 250,00 fine. I got away with 1000.00 I am zoned agricutrual and commercial. its not like I was in city limits. just saying be carefull of dumping on your own property O yea everything was tree debris they consider this construction debris cause you haul it from one place to another and get paid for it. anything you take down on your property can stay on property so keep that as your story if this ever happens to you hoppefully it dosnt



Also wood debris can leach chemicals as it breaks down. If the authorities were out to get you, be careful cause you could get nailed for leaching chemicals into a water course.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 20, 2009)

I know a number of companies with differing setups; some have semi sized rigs and some have non CDL. It all depends on what you are doing with it. Just a few logs to finish up the small trucks work great, you can sneak them in many places. 

Petersen in Minoqua, WI do not own a chipper, they have a grinder come in twice a year to make mulch that they will sell.

One client has several sizes of small loaders and will load up his International steakbed with everything over ten inches or so.

If you have a big chipper and a log truck you can use it to feed the big stuff into the chipper. Many who do this prefer a bypass grapple since it will crush wide crotches down to feed better.

I know a guy who has a non-dump long bed that he hates not paying up for the dump bed.


----------



## briggstwiggs (Dec 23, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> Also wood debris can leach chemicals as it breaks down. If the authorities were out to get you, be careful cause you could get nailed for leaching chemicals into a water course.



you are exactley right about the water luckely it wasnt near water but also if you barey the tree debris you can get in a lot more trouble but I never new all this till I got arrested bad way to learn about this stuff.


----------



## briggstwiggs (Dec 23, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I know a number of companies with differing setups; some have semi sized rigs and some have non CDL. It all depends on what you are doing with it. Just a few logs to finish up the small trucks work great, you can sneak them in many places.
> 
> Petersen in Minoqua, WI do not own a chipper, they have a grinder come in twice a year to make mulch that they will sell.
> 
> ...



ya definatley get a dump bed what a pain to get all the small stuff out.


----------



## bushinspector (Dec 23, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> I just bought one and I love it. I not one for posting pics but sorry I'm too proud of this truck not to. View attachment 109835



Is it under CDL???


----------



## maloufstree (Dec 23, 2009)

No sir


----------



## maloufstree (Dec 23, 2009)

briggstwiggs said:


> Just a heads up I live on 52 acers and dumped on property for 2 years till some kids lit it on fire while I was out working. not good. they didn't even care about the kids came and arrested me 3rd degree feloney 2nd degree mistiminer. got charged with illegal dumping of hazardus waste material and operating a landfill without a permit. I dont know the laws there but here it states you are allowed to dump on private property with owners consint and if it is not a public nuscense sorry about the spelling the killer here was and as long as it dosn't violate another law thats why they charged me with opperating a landfield so they could get the charges to stick i got 2yrs probation cause they couldnt prove exactly how much was there cause of the fire it burned about 5 acres. I also have not been arrested before so the judge looked at that but it can be pentalized up to 5years and 250,00 fine. I got away with 1000.00 I am zoned agricutrual and commercial. its not like I was in city limits. just saying be carefull of dumping on your own property O yea everything was tree debris they consider this construction debris cause you haul it from one place to another and get paid for it. anything you take down on your property can stay on property so keep that as your story if this ever happens to you hoppefully it dosnt



Wow!!! sorry its deer season so all the spare time I have is spent in the woods but thanks for the info I never thought you could get in trouble for dumping on my own property.


----------



## briggstwiggs (Dec 28, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> Wow!!! sorry its deer season so all the spare time I have is spent in the woods but thanks for the info I never thought you could get in trouble for dumping on my own property.



yup me either. the d.e.p is still coming over checking to make shure I am not dumping. but I did get a chipper this year so I am going to see if I can get away with filling in holes on the property with the chips. I guess i will just have to write a reciept to myself for the chips


----------

